# disposition of large numbers of geese



## Swany (Jan 17, 2003)

Since snow geese are tough to pick do you just breast the goose when you harvest a large number? Are there any organizations, needy individuals, who would welcome excess birds? How to contact them.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Check the front page, there is a how to on beasting geese in a sec. As for givingaway extra goose meat I think the homless shelters will take it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This should help:

Game Bird Cleaning


----------

